# Balancing your look....



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

How did you come about balancing your overall look?  makeup, hair, nails, clothes?
When I first started out I didn't care about anything but my makeup.  Then I got into trying out hairstyles and then finally fashion. I do my own nails because the thought of someone else messing with them bugs me to no end. Now I'm an all around fashion junkie.  I love the put together feeling of having my makeup, hair and clothes go together. 
  Also have you coordinated your whole look around one accessory?  I have.  I may be just a little obsessed and i often would rather have fashion than food..  i have always admired people that look put together, like they have stepped out of a magazine, its very ethereal to me.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

nobody? i guess i'm the only one that gets dressed to the nines here?? *hangs head in shame*


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 27, 2008)

You're not alone! I'm an accessory girl. I'll buy shoes first and then build my outfit around them. Usually my clothes are fairly simple, so they can be worn more than once. As for makeup? It's pretty much used to aide me portray how I want people to see me... "Hmmm, today, I feel like a pinup!" Then I grab the liquid liner and go to town! I've come a long way from trying to look like Barbie.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_You're not alone! I'm an accessory girl. I'll buy shoes first and then build my outfit around them. Usually my clothes are fairly simple, so they can be worn more than once. As for makeup? It's pretty much used to aide me portray how I want people to see me... "Hmmm, today, I feel like a pinup!" Then I grab the liquid liner and go to town! I've come a long way from trying to look like Barbie._

 
thanks for the reply!  
I never choose my shoes first they always seem to come last.  I'm going to try to build around my shoes tomorrow and see what i do with it.  As for my makeup i usually plan it out, but by the time i'm finished it looks nothing like my original idea.


----------



## foomph (Jul 2, 2008)

When I'm really "going out" I'm the same way!  EVERYTHING has to coordinate!  But everyday I'm not so bothered.  I'm a personal trainer and am stuck in yoga pants and runners most of the time


----------



## static_universe (Jul 2, 2008)

I just wear jeans, tshirts, hoodies, and converse all the time. With the crazy, bright makeup. I work outside in the lawn and garden center at Lowe's, so I'm not going to wear anything too nice. That, and I'd have to spend money on clothes, which I have issues with. But I do have nice styled hair. So I think I look somewhat put together.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 2, 2008)

I love dressing up everyday too. When it's not winter and I can wear nice shoes without hurting myself I often base my outfit around them. I do my hair most of the time but my straightener broke so for now I'm just wearing it naturally curly in a headband. I do my nails on my own because my nails are strong and nice and I don't like fake nails. I just really love fashion and dressing up and looking nice so you're not alone.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 2, 2008)

im in scubs most of the day. which is fine w me, bc they've come out w some many cute stuff. then i match up my makeup w what i wear. and some cute shoes.

and away from work im usually a jeans & tshirt kind of girl. but dont get me wrong.
i have my days when i dress up like im actually going somewhere lOl.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 2, 2008)

I do it differently. Most days (school) I pick a short-sleeved top. Then I decide what tank to wear under, which underwear to wear, then I pick a neutral bottom and shoes which match the top. Then I add some jewelry which is either neutral or matches. Then my everyday makeup is usually neutral with some shimmer on the eyes, so I do some variation of that. My hair, I usually do one of 5 looks, sometimes I'll try something different but that's pretty rare.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

I need to get better about it...I usually just do my makeup according to what kind of look I want, then I throw on whatever is looking the most appealing. Usually for work, it's a black bandage dress from Express, short-sleeved white button-down, and then a waist cincher belt, along with my FitFlops. Once we can't wear them anymore it'll be whatever shoes look appealing. Nails are something I totally do not pay enough attention to, but need to start with. I mess them up though within a day of doing them (I have never paid to get my nails done). My hair is something I should spend more time on, but I don't have to...I just need to put in some root lifter, glossing spray, and pomade and I am good to go.

Now when I am not working, I like to be comfortable but stylish-I love tank tops and then knee-length skirts. Also I love GAP's shorts-they are relatively comfortable and more put-together than the Soffe shorts I favour.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

I dress up EVERY day too! I often pick my shoes first because they are my favorite part.  I like mixing desiger pieces with cheapo stuff, for instance $300 jeans and a $10 top.  I like mixing something really trendy with more classic pieces.  I never match my makeup to my clothes but I will wear more neutral makeup if i Have a bright top and vice versa.  I always think about my outfit for the next day as im falling asleep lol... kinda sad but I spend a lot of time getting myself ready and I think it shows!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I dress up EVERY day too! I often pick my shoes first because they are my favorite part. I like mixing desiger pieces with cheapo stuff, for instance $300 jeans and a $10 top. I like mixing something really trendy with more classic pieces. I never match my makeup to my clothes but I will wear more neutral makeup if i Have a bright top and vice versa. I always think about my outfit for the next day as im falling asleep lol... kinda sad but I spend a lot of time getting myself ready and I think it shows!_

 

i agree exactly ill wearing like old navy shirts with designer jeans lol but i love it.. its so funny bc sometimes ill get the greatest compliments on my cheapo stuff haha... its all in how u wear it tho!


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

Because I work in retail fashion now, I'm much more focused on an all-round polished, sexy-glam look (it's our store's thing). Before, I had a focus piece and everything else was simple. When I went out, I always knew that I wanted to wear a particular item and built around that. 

Now, I have the same pair of sweet flats and I decide if I want stockings or pants (winter) and go from there. My hair doesn't change that much, it's pretty short so I either pin it back or leave it to do its thing. 

Makeup: usually depends on how much time I have now - either very simple and fresh with statement lips or colourful eyeshadow or statement doll eyes and a lip stain.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2008)

well i have always cared about my hair and make up and i do like clothes. however being bigger makes it hard to buy certain styles. mianky because i just wouldn't suit it! for example skinny jeans! my legs would look like sausages!!

this said i do wear what i feel good in even if it's not i style. plus i wear alot of alternative clothing brands such as poizen and hell bunny because i love their puffy skirts with lots of bows and netting. so i'll wear that with a corset top from river island or new look.  day to day i usually wear jeans with vest tops, t shirts or cute jumpers - just basic things. and i'm rarely seen without a hoody!

so yeah i love my bright make up and my long blonde locks but as far as clothing goes i'm not so bothered!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I dress up EVERY day too! I often pick my shoes first because they are my favorite part. I like mixing desiger pieces with cheapo stuff, for instance $300 jeans and a $10 top. I like mixing something really trendy with more classic pieces. I never match my makeup to my clothes but I will wear more neutral makeup if i Have a bright top and vice versa. I always think about my outfit for the next day as im falling asleep lol... kinda sad but I spend a lot of time getting myself ready and I think it shows!_

 
I do that too.  I love Marc Jacobs.  It's an expensive love affair.  Luckily, there's always Target for basics and their Go International line.  

Weekdays, I dress usually in a skirt and top or dress.  Weekends I live in denim, paired with a cute top or a T-shirt (I own more stuff in USC's Cardinal and Gold than I would like to admit).


----------



## seonmi (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I had more time to get ready. At school, I usually have around an hour just for clothes, make-up, and hair (by the way, I'm not a big hairdo fan, just some basic). Now, this summer, working from 8 to 5 with half an hour bus ride and all that stuff, I barely have 45 minutes for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I try my best to coordinate my clothes, make-up, and shoes. I don't match colors of my clothes and make-up because it's very out of date. Just have to make sure they don't "fight with each other". 
Usually I decide either a piece of clothing or shoes, or any other accessory to be the center, and work around that. 
At my school, there is a staff that I'm very close with. But her fashion taste is kinda antiquated. She wears her shirt, bag, earings, necklace in the same color for each day and she is very proud of it. What can I say except "I really like your outfit" while thinking


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm proud to say I go voted best dressed as a graduating senior this year! I felt pretty proud for this small feat, considering the nights where I'd pour over fashion blogs and magazines looking for inspiration. My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts  

I usually start with some sort of inspiration. A magazine, fashion blog, FOTD's on here, an ad, anything like that. Then I just work with what I have and VOILA. Admittedly, I have a ridiculous plethora of clothes, but a lot of it I've paid for myself and I wear all of it; thus justifying every purchase! I like form fitting clothes, those trapeze/tent styles just don't flatter me (or anybody who's not 5'11 and 110lbs) so I tend to steer clear of anything too poufy in large areas. I couldnt live without my Joe's Provocateur Petite Jeans, Joe's Cuffed Short Shorts, People's Liberation Wide Leg Jeans, black peep toe wedges, Banana Republic silk blouses,  Anthropologie blouses, and any of my gladiator sandals. It always feels good when you step out of the house and you get "Oh you look so cute!". A lot of my friends make fun of me for dressing up just for school, but I don't care! I love feeling good about my ensemble and my entire look :] and that won't change when I become a starving college student next year either  I think it sends a good message when you present yourself well; if you look sloppy then you'll send that message to others


----------

